# Latest and greatest for the guys that gotta have it all



## JMichael (Jun 16, 2015)

when it comes to pistols. I'm not sure how "new" this is but it's the first I've seen of it. 


[youtube]BM-DGaNmtA0[/youtube]


----------



## DaleH (Jun 16, 2015)

Well I get all the top gun mags and had never seen it, not that that by itself is anything. Cool engineering trick and was probably a blast - no pun intended - to design and build. But practical :roll: ? Not to me .. 

So let's go over it's history ... patented 2011, video produced and copyrighted 2011 ... it is now 2015 and this is the 1st I've ever heard if it. If that was a movie instead of a pistol, I would say she went _Straight to video!_ :mrgreen:


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 16, 2015)

Sorta one of those inventions that no one needs or wants..
Tim


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2015)

I want one, stainless :LOL2: 

I'm sure it weighs a ton, cant be too comfortable to carry, and a kicks like a mule. In a SHTF situation, I'd probably miss my target and get myself killed :lol:


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 17, 2015)

they have been out for awhile. would be sweet to have one. but did you look at the price tag?????


----------



## JMichael (Jun 17, 2015)

I ran across the info quite by accident and like others, I'd never heard of it before. While it is very "unique", it doesn't seem to be practical to me. It might be fun to take to the range for a day though.


----------



## Jim (Jun 17, 2015)

JMichael said:


> I ran across the info quite by accident and like others, I'd never heard of it before. While it is very "unique", it doesn't seem to be practical to me. It might be fun to take to the range for a day though.



Exactly! 

My buddy has a Desert Eagle 50 Cal and that thing is fun to shoot. Heads turn once you fire it because it is so much louder than the rest on the firing line. :lol:


----------



## GTS225 (Jun 17, 2015)

I guess somebody had to ruin a perfectly good design. The 1911's best feature was it's slim profile on a heavy-caliber pistol. That thing has no inkling of "slim" to it at all.

Roger


----------

